# Mac OS on your Windows PC using VirtualBox ?



## kthanigai (May 5, 2010)

The latest VirtualBox version do support Mac OS, Has anyone tried installing Mac OS over your Windows PC using VirtualBox? Is it worth buying the OS, just incase if this works ? Can anyone share their experience? i.,e. is there any frequent errors, crashes, network, USB ..etc works ? I have Intel core i7 and would like to know if anyone tried and working without any issues ? Thanks in advance for sharing the information.


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2010)

Well i have a OSX installer which installs the OS on a normal machine... i tried it once on my laptop but then didnt used it for long as it was very slow... a Dual core 1.6 machine and 1 gb ram...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2010)

Well there are Mac OS "distros" designed run on normal PC. These distros come with patches to make it possible to run in standard PCs. However I cant mention them since that is possibly breaking Forum Rules since it is understood installing OS X on PC is breaking Apple EULA.
However in case you install an (original) OS X on a PC, be sure to buy some Apple stickers so as to put on your PC/Desktop such that, your PC is "APPLE labelled" and you practically don't break Apple EULA.


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2010)

^^^ well said...


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 21, 2010)

> Well there are Mac OS "distros" designed run on normal PC. These distros  come with patches to make it possible to run in standard PCs. However I  cant mention them since that is possibly breaking Forum Rules since it  is understood installing OS X on PC is breaking Apple EULA.


+1. A little googling will work. Or i should say "Hackintosh"


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 22, 2010)

has anyone tried this,.. and how did it performed


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

osx86 project......?google it folks


----------



## kthanigai (Jul 26, 2010)

I have installed it in the latest VirtualBox. It works. Follow the instructions from LifeHacker, Particularly close the virtualbox before editing the xml file. Basic things works.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 26, 2010)

^ what all doesn't works ? 

and how is the speed ?


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 28, 2010)

u will just ruin the apple mac os experience by installing on some crappy machine. 

hackintosh is the way but u will end up cursing apple with no multi touch and other basic functions. get a real mac if u wanna have the real feel of the OS.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mac is awesome, a few days back my neighbour came back from Bangaluru, works in HCL there, he bought a Mac book pro and its awesome! 
Its just a little heavy on ur pocket, thats all 
But for those who just want to test, VMware or Vbox are best solutions to work out


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 1, 2010)

The problem with running OSx on windows is no one seems to run it for long.Eventually there is always a update which screws the whole setup.Its only a matter of time.
  Rather get a mac when you need a mac.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 9, 2010)

Get it working on VMware if you want to experience it ....


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 11, 2010)

> Get it working on VMware if you want to experience it ....


 Its not that easy if you dont have apple hardware anyways !!


----------

